# Pse&g workers???



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

why ? :blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What are you skeptical of?


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

I Just want to know how is the program working for the guy's that are enrolled

From my understanding some that do get enrolled by pse&g are being trained by the local union and also getting trained at thier local edison training facility.

Are you guy's enrolled in this program?

And from me saying that i am skeptical as in saying the older union workers often get jealous when they see a apprentice making close to the same or more money then they do. 

This is just reading stories from this website, I've read that the old school often don't help the young ones out and usually misguide them not saying that all of you guy's do

I can't understand how there is no job's and the union closing the books for apprenticeship but yet there is a shortage of future electricians and the old school are soon to retire, is that a political thing going on?

This is all coming from forums and pdf's that i read don't take it wrong guys im not bashing union or non-union workers to tell you the truth i wish i could be part of the union. But there is some scary stories i read about the union that gave me second thought's and decided to go to college insted of hoping i can maybe make it into the union with a college A.A.S degree and maybe getting my BSAST i cold be living with out worries of maybe's

You guy's are more then welcomed to shed some light to me and excuse me if i offended anyone in any type of way.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

major pain said:


> And from me saying that i am skeptical as in saying the older union workers often get jealous when they see a apprentice making close to the same or more money then they do.


I don't think so...apprentice rate usually starts at about 35% of the JW rate....



major pain said:


> This is just reading stories from this website, I've read that the old school often don't help the young ones out and usually misguide them not saying that all of you guy's do


...maybe if the youngster is a total tool :laughing:....in general, the old timers know they are leaving soon....so why not teach the young pup what to do ~ then watch him do it? :thumbsup:



major pain said:


> I can't understand how there is no job's and the union closing the books for apprenticeship but yet there is a shortage of future electricians and the old school are soon to retire, is that a political thing going on?


Jobs are scarce because Wall St. has been taking a beating - the investors can't afford too.
The union will not "flood the books" hoping things turn around...
The old timers have taken a beating with their retirement accounts ~ they cannot afford to retire.
[Totally dumbed down version - no offense]




major pain said:


> .... there is some scary stories i read about the union that gave me second thought's ....


That's like saying everyone in Newark has had their car stolen....
or if you goto NYC you will either be robbed, shot, beaten or raped....
maybe even all at the same time :shutup:

How many of these forums have threads where the people are discussing what a great day they had?
No one wants to read that crap :no:


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

You have some great point's Celtic i just wanted to get some info on what was going on 

Hopefully things will turn around as far as job's go and we can get the ball bouncing again.

As for now im going to finish my school before i get too old and hopefully someday i will get into the union in a year or two.

If anyone else has some great info like celtic please share your story or any info about the schooling in utility energy technology. Thanks

If anyone here is doing intern threw green job and the solar audit project please give some info also.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

major pain said:


> As for now im going to finish my school before i get too old and hopefully someday i will get into the union in a year or two.
> 
> .



"too old" ???
How old are you?











A/S/L

:laughing:


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

32 is that old already =\


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

major pain said:


> 32 is that old already =\



I dunno ???

How would feel taking "orders" from a 24 yr old?
..maybe getting coffee or sorting nuts & bolts?


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

lol i wouldn't mind if he has more experience then me then more power to him of course


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I dunno ???
> 
> How would feel taking "orders" from a 24 yr old?
> ..maybe getting coffee or sorting nuts & bolts?


i often do the coffee orders and material fetching on weekend jobs to keep the productive men working.

Also simplifies orders I just buy a slew of food and spread it out, no running to take orders. We buy all lunches, dinners and breaks on weekends. This minimal cost seems to impress the men and minimizes lost time.


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

When i use to work for prosonic drilling, as a apprentice we had top pay geologist go fetch the coffee or lunch while we where drilling about 200 feet with casing just to pull out a gallon of water or less. It could have gone the other way around, while the geologist was testing the samples i or someone in the team would do the same it's all about team work in everything we did.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

major pain said:


> When i use to work for prosonic drilling, as a apprentice we had top pay geologist go fetch the coffee or lunch while we where drilling about 200 feet with casing just to pull out a gallon of water or less. It could have gone the other way around, while the geologist was testing the samples i or someone in the team would do the same it's all about team work in everything we did.


And that's called team work.

I have never felt fetching coffee was beneath me from apprenticeship-JW-to owner.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

major pain said:


> .... it's all about team work in everything we did.



IMHO, you'll do just fine :thumbup:


----------



## major pain (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank's, i really appreciate that


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> i often do the coffee orders and material fetching on weekend jobs to keep the productive men working.
> 
> Also simplifies orders I just buy a slew of food and spread it out, no running to take orders. We buy all lunches, dinners and breaks on weekends. This minimal cost seems to impress the men and minimizes lost time.


That right there is a good boss... the small things that showes the appreciation, and keeps the employees happy. :thumbsup:

I wish more supervisors understood this.

~Matt


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That right there is a good boss... the small things that showes the appreciation, and keeps the employees happy. :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish more supervisors understood this.
> 
> ~Matt


x2... agree completely... not a terribly big expense, but it makes a crew feel appreciated , and probably does save some down time as well.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> x2... agree completely... not a terribly big expense, but it makes a crew feel appreciated , and probably does save some down time as well.


And it saves time which saves money. I am just not that nice to just buy food.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> I am just not that nice to just buy food.


Did you know free pizza or subs/heros/hoagies are rocket fuel?

It's true...watch how fast the guys come for 'em...:laughing:


----------



## Lucky (Sep 16, 2009)

I consider myself to be old school union, from a union family; not IBEW, rail union. I teach anything I know to anyone I work with. I also learn anything I can from newbies, 1st to 4th year apprentices, welders, anyone who knows something I don't. Anybody who says they will not listen to an apprentice or anybody else has a frozen brain, and is just waiting to die. If a person can't learn or teach, they are brain dead.
Lucky


----------

